# Excellent Rush Documentary on Palladia



## eudoxia (Apr 8, 2008)

Just saw an excellent Rush documentary on Palladia last night called "Rush: Beyond the Lighted Stage".

If you're a fan of this band, watch this, well done told through their own words and covered much of their history.

Looks like it will be on again 10:00am PDT June 27 (TODAY)

rock on,
jen


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks for the head up -- just now scheduled the 1:00pm playing.


----------



## rccoleman (Oct 10, 2007)

Yes, thanks for mentioning this. I scheduled this through the online scheduler last week, got two confirmation emails that it was scheduled. Unfortunately, it didn't 'take' and didn't record last night as I'd hoped. I caught the 10am showing.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

This is a TOP NOTCH documentary.


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

eudoxia said:


> Just saw an excellent Rush documentary on Palladia last night called "Rush: Beyond the Lighted Stage".
> 
> If you're a fan of this band, watch this, well done told through their own words and covered much of their history.
> 
> ...


Very big fan here. I actually went and caught the theatrical release of _Beyond the Lighted Stage_ in Houston 2 weeks ago.

Opening night of the Time Machine Tour is TONIGHT in Albuquerque!


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

+1 on the show.

I've always wondered what happened to John Rutsey. Everything I read said he left to pursue other things. Now I know what happened.

Some favorite parts
The comments by Gene Simmons about how the guys went back to their rooms after the shows was hilarious (I never knew Rush opened for them for so many shows).

Another light bulb moment for me was how the "I can't pretend a stranger is a long awaited friend" verse from Limelight is so true for Neil. I know I've probably listed to Limelight a thousand times and after seeing that part of the documentary, that line has a whole new meaning for me now.

Seeing how goofy the guys looked in their early days was awesome

All in all, if you are a Rush fan, this is a must see. Since it's in the HD Extra Pack on Palladia, it's worth it to pick it up for free for 3 months, DVR the show and then cancel the Extra Pack.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I love Palladia, record something off it almost every day. Watching Soundstage with Sheryl Crow now. Missed the Rush doc, will have to keep an eye on when they schedule it again.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Yeah I really want to see this, but I can't find it on the Palladia schedule. I'll keep checking and when I find it, I'll subscribe to the HD Xtra pack for the free 3 months just for this.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

The full documentary with extras went on sale today at BestBuy in both DVD ($20) and Blu ($17)


----------



## rccoleman (Oct 10, 2007)

Is it typical for the BluRay to be cheaper than the DVD for something like this? Even the list price of the DVD is higher, so I assume that it's due to the extra disk of non-broadcast material in the DVD set. If so, it's a shame to miss that it in the BR edition.

Rob


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

rccoleman said:


> Is it typical for the BluRay to be cheaper than the DVD for something like this? Even the list price of the DVD is higher, so I assume that it's due to the extra disk of non-broadcast material in the DVD set. If so, it's a shame to miss that it in the BR edition.
> 
> Rob


Not typically, but at Best Buy they are offering a T Shirt (Moving Pictures tour) with the DVD and not with the Blu Ray so that is why the DVD's cost more at BB. Maybe it's the same with where you are looking too.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> Yeah I really want to see this, but I can't find it on the Palladia schedule. I'll keep checking and when I find it, I'll subscribe to the HD Xtra pack for the free 3 months just for this.


Channel 335 is showing it 7/9 at 1:00am


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Channel 335 is showing it 7/9 at 1:00am


Not according to the online guide. Channel 335 VH1HD will be showing "Dad Camp" at 1AM on July 9. I'll check the on screen guide later. Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Channel 335 is showing it 7/9 at 1:00am


On screen guide does show this listing. Recording set. Thanks!!!


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

No longer in the guide for 7/9 at 1AM on channel 335 VH1HD (or any other times when searched yesterday). Removed from my To Do List. Bummer.


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

Indiana627 said:


> No longer in the guide for 7/9 at 1AM on channel 335 VH1HD (or any other times when searched yesterday). Removed from my To Do List. Bummer.


You can always buy a copy on DVD or Blu Ray. I got my Blu Ray shipped from Amazon for only $16.99...which includes 1.5 hours of bonus material. That is if you wanted to go that route of course. 
My fandom/fanaticism wouldn't have it any other way. :grin:


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> No longer in the guide for 7/9 at 1AM on channel 335 VH1HD (or any other times when searched yesterday). Removed from my To Do List. Bummer.


Did they ever show it


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

cdc101 said:


> You can always buy a copy on DVD or Blu Ray. I got my Blu Ray shipped from Amazon for only $16.99...which includes 1.5 hours of bonus material. That is if you wanted to go that route of course.
> My fandom/fanaticism wouldn't have it any other way. :grin:


Given your most excellent Avatar, I would expect nothing else. 

Have you watched the full disc? Is is all as good as the movie?

As soon as I get a few more BestBuy points, I'll get this for free. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> Given your most excellent Avatar, I would expect nothing else.
> 
> Have you watched the full disc? Is is all as good as the movie?
> 
> ...


I have not watched it yet (came in the mail on Saturday and this was a busy weekend). I have heard that the bonus material is worth it alone. Suppose to be some very funny parts when they were interviewed at the hunting lodge.

Heading to see them in Vegas and Red Rocks next month. Then to San Antonio and Houston in Sept.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

cdc101 said:


> I have not watched it yet (came in the mail on Saturday and this was a busy weekend). I have heard that the bonus material is worth it alone. Suppose to be some very funny parts when they were interviewed at the hunting lodge.
> 
> Heading to see them in Vegas and Red Rocks next month. Then to San Antonio and Houston in Sept.


What, you're going to miss SLC in August?


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> What, you're going to miss SLC in August?


heh heh...I ran out of money. Gotta bring my wife along to every show so I'm buying for two!


----------

